# with flying colors



## Waugh

MODERATOR NOTE: This thread includes previous threads on the same topic.
NOTE DE LA MODÉRATION : Ce fil comprend plusieurs fils précédents sur le même thème.
-------
" One of the great things you'll gain from this type of practicing is authority. When you play something, you'll feel confident about pulling it off with flying colors. "

j'ai traduit ce passage par "Quand vous jouerez quelque chose, vous vous sentirez en confiance pour le réussiravec une touche aérienne.", mais je n'en suis pas très satisfait...Si vous avez mieux je suis preneur.

merci!


----------



## TJB

Je dirais plutôt (comme Harraps d'ailleurs) : "... réussir brillamment."


----------



## Jean-Michel Carrère

excellent, in my view. An alternative could be "haut la main"


----------



## Aupick

L'expression 'with flying colors' n'a vraiment plus rien à voir avec les avions, mais veut simplement dire 'with expertise', 'triumphantly'. Mon Collins-Robert suggère 'de façon éclatante'.


----------



## Sylva

Dear Waugh,
Comme TJB, je dirais "brillamment", qui a l'avantage de conserver un aspect visuel. "De façon éclatante", expression du Collins-Robert donnée par Aupick, est sûrement adéquate, mais peut-être moins harmonieuse.


----------



## Waugh

merci pour toutes vos réponses, c'est parfait!


----------



## papcut

Bonjour,
Je ne comprends pas le sens de la phrase "You have already emerged with flying colors."
C'est apparemment une remarque moqueuse adressée à un combattant qui continue à s'acharner sur son ennemi qui est évanoui mais qu'il craint énormément. Cela se passe dans un roman dont l'action se situe au XVIIIème siècle dans l'univers des preux combattants.


----------



## Anne345

flying colours  = complete success


----------



## Kelly B

L'expression provient des drapeaux de bataille (colors) : celui du vainqueur est tenu en haut, ondoyant (flying) dans la brise.


----------



## zam

papcut said:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Je ne comprends pas le sens de la phrase "You have already emerged with flying colors."
> C'est apparemment une remarque moqueuse adressée à un combattant qui continue à s'acharner sur son ennemi qui est évanoui mais qu'il craint énormément. Cela se passe dans un roman dont l'action se situe au XVIIIème siècle dans l'univers des preux combattants.


 
= with ease and great success (= haut la main). 
[Originally, a naval phrase - colours = flags]

Here, the meaning seems to be = 'tu t'en tires déjà avec les honneurs' (sous-entendu: pas besoin d'en rajouter en massacrant ce pauvre gars),


----------



## edwingill

haut la main.


----------



## papcut

Merci à tous. Je comprends mieux.


----------



## Varenka

Est-ce qu'il y a un phrase idiomatique en français qui dit: 'pass with flying colours', i.e. to pass an exam with really good marks?

Merci pour l'aide


----------



## anangelaway

Hello!

The one I am thinking of right now is :

_passer un examen* haut la main* _


----------



## Varenka

Merci beaucoup!  Is that expression generic?


----------



## mother2003

Bonsoir,

est-ce l'équivalent de: Passer comme du beurre dans la poêle (expression du Québec)

comme pour dire que tout c'est fait facilement sans aucun problème

Merci de votre aide!


----------



## david314

mother2003 said:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> est-ce l'équivalent de: Passer comme du beurre dans la poêle (expression du Québec)
> 
> comme pour dire que
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tout c'est fait *facilement sans aucun problème*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Merci de votre aide!
Click to expand...

 I believe that you've got it. 

We also have a similar expression which can be used figuratively: _to cut through something like a hot knife through butter_


----------



## funnyhat

Une petite note: l'expression est toujours au pluriel_.  He passed with flying *colors*_.


----------



## mother2003

funnyhat said:


> Une petite note: l'expression est toujours au pluriel_. He passed with flying *colors*_.


 c'est vrai, désolé pour mon erreur de frappe


----------



## archijacq

il a réussi haut la main


----------



## Tresley

Passer un examen = to sit/take an exam

To pass an exam with flying colours (colors [_US English_]) = Réussir un examen haut la main / brillamment / de façon éclatante.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Keep-Your-Eyes-Wide-Open

Hi all and sundry! 

I translated the sentence : "He stood the test with flying colors" as "Il a survécu à l'épreuve haut la main" OR "Il a survécu à l'épreuve avec brio" OR EVEN "Il s'est brillamment sortide l'épreuve" into French.

In your favor, what's your impression on such a translation?


----------



## fr-student-in-eng

Keep-Your-Eyes-Wide-Open said:


> _*Hi all and sundry!
> 
> I translated the sentence : "Hestood the test with flying colors" as "Il a survécu à l'épreuve haut lamain" OR "Il a survécu à l'épreuve avec brio" OR EVEN "Il s'est brillamment sortide l'épreuve" into French.
> 
> *_In your favor, what's your impression on such a translation? I expect clear and accurate answers...



Pour le verbe "to stand a test", je ne sais pas; mais pour "with flying colors", c'est bien "haut la main" (dans le contexte de réussir un examen)


----------



## mylaine

Hi
   Je dirais, simplement "_Il a RÉussi l'épreuve avec brio"_


----------



## Coco coco

Salut tout le monde,

Est-ce que la phrase 'j'ai passé .... haut la main' a du sens?

I would like to say I passed/did the ....with flying colours ie I was given ....to do as a test and I succeeded. I am wondering if the French translation is idiomatic?

Merci d'avance


----------



## SwissPete

There has been much discussion on this expression.

See *here*.


----------



## Coco coco

I'll just say it was easy instead, to be sure.


----------



## MaxximBlanc

Hi ! 

'j'ai passé la traduction haut la main' sounds really weird to me. As a French native speaker, I would have said : '_J'ai vraiment (très) bien réussi_ (le contrôle de traduction *ou*) la traduction.' or '_je m'en suis vraiment (très) bien sorti_ à ce contrôle de traduction'
I think you can't translate 'with flying colors' into 'haut la main' in that case. 

I hope that helped


----------



## doinel

Je dirais que pass c'est réussir ( faux ami). _Haut la main _ne me choque pas.
J'ai réussi l'épreuve/ l'exam de trad haut la main.


----------



## Micia93

On peut dire également "les doigts dans le nez" (qui est familier)


----------



## TJB

Micia93 said:


> On peut dire également "les doigts dans le nez" (qui est familier)



This is totally different in register to "with flying colours" and conjures up a totally different - and somewhat unpleasant or even grotesque - image.
"with flying colours has its origins in the flying of naval ensigns and other flags http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/With_flying_colours and can be taken to equate to "réussir brillamment" or "avec brio".  "les doigts dans le nez" may be taken to equate rather to "standing on my head".


----------



## Micia93

Sorry, I didn't intend to be vulgar  I don't know what "standing on my head" actually means, but "les doigts dans le nez" only means "very easily, quickly ..." and is commonly used. I don't feel at all the "somewhat unpleasant or even grotesque image"


----------



## petit1

"les doigts dans le nez" is not vulgar, just familiar.


----------



## TJB

Micia93 said:


> "les doigts dans le nez" only means "very easily, quickly ..." and is commonly used.




"with flying colours" does not imply doing something quickly (unless it's a race!) or easily, but doing it particularly well.


----------



## Micia93

Well, "les doigts dans le nez" suggest this too : if you pass an exam very easily and quickly, it means you did it very well, doesn't it?


----------



## petit1

Il y a aussi cette expression un peu désuète de "_faire florès_" pour réussir de façon éclatante, mais je ne suis pas sûre qu'on puisse l'utiliser pour un examen. Evidemment l'expression quelque peu vieillie ne serait probablement pas comprise par tout le monde.


----------

